# Orvis Hydros 908-4 mid flex rod



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

I picked up an old Orvis Trident 2pc 8wt for $100 after my custom Rain Shadow 8wt exploded on a huge Bull Red a few months back. Well the Orvis rod tuned into a 3pc after breaking my fall on an oyster rig a few weeks ago. I took the Orvis rod to the fly shop to see if I could get it fixed so they sent it off to Orvis. After almost a month with no 8wt I called the shop to check on the status of the repair and they told me that Orvis couldn't fix the Trident but they were going to replace it with a new Orvis hydros 908-4 mid flex fly rod. I thought Sweet deal. I don't know much about the Hydros or if it is the predecessor of the Helios line or what.

My question for y'all is, have any of you had any experience with the Hydros mid flex and what were your likes and dislikes.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm, that rod was discontinued in 2011-12 ish. Good rod, I'd prefer the tip flex in it. The mid flex is too "bendy" for me. If pressed to get an Orvis rod, I'd prefer a fast action rod like a Helios2 tip flex. I'm interested in knowing why Orvis is offering up a discontinued rod for the Trident replacement. At one time, Trident was their flagship rod. 

I would hope that Orvis would offer a Helios2 for the replacement, at least you could go test cast a mid flex versus the tip flex in the the H2. I guess for an initial $100 investment, the Hydros is not a bad deal. It'll be lighter than the Trident.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

labman1 said:


> Hmm, that rod was discontinued in 2011-12 ish. Good rod, I'd prefer the tip flex in it. The mid flex is too "bendy" for me. If pressed to get an Orvis rod, I'd prefer a fast action rod like a Helios2 tip flex. I'm interested in knowing why Orvis is offering up a discontinued rod for the Trident replacement. At one time, Trident was their flagship rod.
> 
> I would hope that Orvis would offer a Helios2 for the replacement, at least you could go test cast a mid flex versus the tip flex in the the H2. I guess for an initial $100 investment, the Hydros is not a bad deal. It'll be lighter than the Trident.


Thanks for the info. 
The Trident was the first Orvis rod I had ever owned. I thought it was a decent rod and since it only cost me 100 bucks it made it that much better. It casted well until the wind got above 15mph and even a 12 -18 inch loop stuggled to punch out to 60-70 feet. But all around good rod. 

I don't mind a mid flex since my fist 8wt was an old Garcia fiberglass rod that belonged to my grandfather that he gave me after I finished guide school back in 2007. It's all about letting the rod the work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2016)

THTSARUMR said:


> Thanks for the info.
> The Trident was the first Orvis rod I had ever owned. I thought it was a decent rod and since it only cost me 100 bucks it made it that much better. It casted well until the wind got above 15mph and even a 12 -18 inch loop stuggled to punch out to 60-70 feet. But all around good rod.
> 
> I don't mind a mid flex since my fist 8wt was an old Garcia fiberglass rod that belonged to my grandfather that he gave me after I finished guide school back in 2007. It's all about letting the rod the work.


Last new Orvis I've cast was a ZG #8 tip flex which could easily hold 60' of line in the air not long after they were first marketed many years ago. Kept thinking it would be my next rod for saltwater being so much lighter & responsive before even double hauling. Not long after a ferrule broke on the #9 Trident snookin' the beach & sent it to Orvis for repair. The rod shop couldn't repair it & would no longer replace it with a Trident so they offered a T-3 mid flex. Actually requested a tip flex instead for quicker casting response & still have it to fish. Never have gotten to a Helios as ended up with a Superfine 6 1/2' Orvis #2 weight 1 oz for hyperextended elbow physical therapy, which is still a fly fishing beach snookin' day dream with a saltwater capable BBS II.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok so let me get this straight. You have a replacement rod, which is a T3 9wt mid flex that you've never used. You have an 8wt custom TFO Mangrove 8wt on order and you have a replacement Hydros 8wt mid flex on the way, right? You are also use to slower rods as well, right?


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Ok so let me get this straight. You have a replacement rod, which is a T3 9wt mid flex that you've never used. You have an 8wt custom TFO Mangrove 8wt on order and you have a replacement Hydros 8wt mid flex on the way, right? You are also use to slower rods as well, right?



I only have the Mangrove and Hydros 8wt on the inbound list. I think Trailblazer said he had the T3.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

THTSARUMR said:


> I only have the Mangrove and Hydros 8wt on the inbound list. I think Trailblazer said he had the T3.


Have a #9 T3 tip flex Orvis sent as a replacement since they no longer had Tridents & that was back when Zero Gravity rods had been on the market a short while. Orvis rod shop also replaced or repaired a tip section bottom snake guide for a #6 Trident almost 15 years ago & that was when they were starting to replace Trident models with a newer fly rod since I got the Trident back.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

trailblazerEXT said:


> Have a #9 T3 tip flex Orvis sent as a replacement since they no longer had Tridents & that was back when Zero Gravity rods had been on the market a short while. Orvis rod shop also replaced or repaired a tip section bottom snake guide for a #6 Trident almost 15 years ago & that was when they were starting to replace Trident models with a newer fly rod since I got the Trident back.


I think you would have liked that 9wt T3 in the Mid Flex over the Tip Flex. I love super fast rods, but I made a bid on a silent auction and won it, getting a deal on both a 10wt T3 Mid and Tip Flex. I thought I'd sell the Mid Flex and make some extra $$ to offset the cost of the Tip flex, then keep it (back in the day). But after casting both for a couple days straight, I found that I preferred the feel of the mid flex in that heavier line rated rod and ended up selling the Tip Flex. The Tip Flex felt a little heavier in the swing (tho it weighed the same) and the Mid Flex felt very easy to cast once you slowed things down. I think your 9wt wouldn't be far off from that mark. I just sold that Mid Flex about 2yrs ago and it was indeed a sweet rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

THTSARUMR said:


> I only have the Mangrove and Hydros 8wt on the inbound list. I think Trailblazer said he had the T3.


Sorry my bad! It was late and I was trying to read it from my ph.

So the Hydros Mid Flex might just be a tad faster than the Mangrove, but the Mangrove will have more lifting strength. Funny thing tho, both rods should throw very similar to each other and one will make a great 2nd rod or backup to the other, depending on which one you like better for a particular fishing situation.

The Hydros is not as dressed up and flashy as the Helios or Helios II, but I have a suspicion that they are using the blanks from the original Helios line of rods (predecessor to the Helios II, which the "II" is a tad faster). In any case, it's an upgrade to the Trident, which seemed heavier on the swing and a bit clunkier.

I think with the experience you have with progressive action rods, you will like this rod, as well as the Mangrove. Just remember with both of those rods, you really got to slow your casting down and get into a smooth rhythm with your casting, elbows down to your side and don't punch it on the shoot! If you do that, both those rods will suit you just fine!

Please let us know how you like them both.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Sorry my bad! It was late and I was trying to read it from my ph.
> 
> So the Hydros Mid Flex might just be a tad faster than the Mangrove, but the Mangrove will have more lifting strength. Funny thing those, both rods should throw very similar to each other and one will make a great 2nd rod or backup to the other, depending on which one you like better for a particular fishing situation.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the very informative reply. I like that you said the Hydros and Mangrove will be close on the swing. I plan on having one set up with a full floating line and one with a sink tip and floating running line depending on which rod handles each line better.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

THTSARUMR said:


> Thanks for the very informative reply. I like that you said the Hydros and Mangrove will be close on the swing. I plan on having one set up with a full floating line and one with a sink tip and floating running line depending on which rod handles each line better.


Sorry, pls re-read my reply. I had a few typos (it's late and I'm tied).  Paticularly, the last part where I emphasize the idea not to punch the rod when you are shhoting them. Both of those rods like it when your "shoot" feels just like another false cast and not a motion where you are trying to chuck lead on a spinning rod! 

The mangrove will handle the intermediate sink tip line better than the Hydros. The Hydros will feel better with the floater.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Sorry, pls re-read my reply. I had a few typos (it's late and I'm tied).  Paticularly, the last part where I emphasize the idea not to punch the rod when you are shhoting them. Both of those rods like it when your "shoot" feels just like another false cast and not a motion where you are trying to chuck lead on a spinning rod!
> 
> The mangrove will handle the intermediate sink tip line better than the Hydros. The Hydros will feel better with the floater.


I'll give them both a fair shake.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I think you would have liked that 9wt T3 in the Mid Flex over the Tip Flex. I love super fast rods, but I made a bid on a silent auction and won it, getting a deal on both a 10wt T3 Mid and Tip Flex. I thought I'd sell the Mid Flex and make some extra $$ to offset the cost of the Tip flex, then keep it (back in the day). But after casting both for a couple days straight, I found that I preferred the feel of the mid flex in that heavier line rated rod and ended up selling the Tip Flex. The Tip Flex felt a little heavier in the swing (tho it weighed the same) and the Mid Flex felt very easy to cast once you slowed things down. I think your 9wt wouldn't be far off from that mark. I just sold that Mid Flex about 2yrs ago and it was indeed a sweet rod.


Actually hadn't even cast a T3 when the Trident ferrule broke. Since at the time was mostly fishing mangrove lined flats off a Carolina Skiff & thought a faster rod would better place 80-90' casts with less effort on a double haul in the summer heat. Have enough mid & full flexing rods which seem to need 3 to 4 double hauls compared to 2 with a tip flex rod for achieving the same distance or less.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

trailblazerEXT said:


> Actually hadn't even cast a T3 when the Trident ferrule broke. Since at the time was mostly fishing mangrove lined flats off a Carolina Skiff & thought a faster rod would better place 80-90' casts with less effort on a double haul in the summer heat. Have enough mid & full flexing rods which seem to need 3 to 4 double hauls compared to 2 with a tip flex rod for achieving the same distance or less.


The tip flex T3 takes more muscle to throw and will wear you out faster. The mid flex is more forgiving and easier to cast/ blind cast longer in the day than the tip flex. If you shoot a bit of line on each stroke (fwd and back cast), then it only takes a few false cast to throw it as far as you are capable of throwing. I'm nursing a torn tendon on the top of my right forearm (casting arm). So with the bigger rods (9wt and above), a fast rod aggravates it in short order, but I seem to fish longer in the day with a mid flex rod.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2016)

Backwater said:


> The tip flex T3 takes more muscle to throw and will wear you out faster. The mid flex is more forgiving and easier to cast/ blind cast longer in the day than the tip flex. If you shoot a bit of line on each stroke (fwd and back cast), then it only takes a few false cast to throw it as far as you are capable of throwing. I'm nursing a torn tendon on the top of my right forearm (casting arm). So with the bigger rods (9wt and above), a fast rod aggravates it in short order, but I seem to fish longer in the day with a mid flex rod.


Probably way too late to do a side by side casting comparison of T3's, but if it's anything like the newer Sage Salt rods where the #7 was no where close to the fast action of it's #8 weight; I preferred the crispness of the #8 Salt over the #7 Salt mid flex which took much more muscle & more false casts to cast thru a hoop @ 50'.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

trailblazerEXT said:


> Probably way too late to do a side by side casting comparison of T3's, but if it's anything like the newer Sage Salt rods where the #7 was no where close to the fast action of it's #8 weight; I preferred the crispness of the #8 Salt over the #7 Salt mid flex which took much more muscle & more false casts to cast thru a hoop @ 50'.


Yes agreed in the lighter rods. But once you start going over 9wts, then the tides turn and it becomes a different story. Just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Yes agreed in the lighter rods. But once you start going over 9wts, then the tides turn and it becomes a different story. Just my opinion.


That's part of the reason & mechanics in a fly line loading the rod, the other being all older rods in the tarpon rods for the #10 TFO, #11 Orvis TLS PowerMatrix tip flex, #12 Orvis TL Trident mid flex & #12/13 Penn International have a distinct bend into the butt somewhat like fiberglass or bamboo. Elbows haven't healed enough to have gone above double haul casting an old fiberglass Shakespeare 3-pc 8' #8 weight for bassin' as of yet; even though at 70'+ the big rods would probably be very similar except a bit faster but nowhere as fast as those latest nano tech releases..


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

trailblazerEXT said:


> That's part of the reason & mechanics in a fly line loading the rod, the other being all older rods in the tarpon rods for the #10 TFO, #11 Orvis TLS PowerMatrix tip flex, #12 Orvis TL Trident mid flex & #12/13 Penn International have a distinct bend into the butt somewhat like fiberglass or bamboo. Elbows haven't healed enough to have gone above double haul casting an old fiberglass Shakespeare 3-pc 8' #8 weight for bassin' as of yet; even though at 70'+ the big rods would probably be very similar except a bit faster but nowhere as fast as those latest nano tech releases..


I'd forget tarpon fishing for now and just concentrate on bass, bluegills and light inshore (i.e.5wts thru 8wts) and you can keep your elbows completely out of the picture. I have to come down there in 2-3 weeks and maybe I can stop by or we can meet up and I'll show you what I'm talking about. I work with vets with injuries, helping them to cast with their handicaps. So there is a method to throw with bum elbows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I'd forget tarpon fishing for now and just concentrate on bass, bluegills and light inshore (i.e.5wts thru 8wts) and you can keep your elbows completely out of the picture. I have to come down there in 2-3 weeks and maybe I can stop by or we can meet up and I'll show you what I'm talking about. I work with vets with injuries, helping them to cast with their handicaps. So there is a method to throw with bum elbows.


Sounds as if it's a method which might be better than the usual casting practice. After 6 months of fishin' on the net or reading books maybe going back to the dark side, picked up some spools of spinning line for some quick time on the water; just no time yet to get it spooled with all the rains & the work it brings. Used to be a trick of putting an elbow on a railing for stationary casting practice which seemed about as useful as holding the elbow against the body & lots of nothing but wrist snap.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mostly forearm and wrist while the elbow is down to the side and mostly side casting while the rod is up at a 45 degree angle and rotating your body a bit to help generate some line speed. Basically Lefty Krey style. No one says you have to throw 70ft. There is plenty of fish to be had between 20 and 50ft and if you use a swivel chair, it will make it that much more easier.

Sorry We went way off topic and hijacked the thread guys!


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

So I picked up the new Hydros rod from the shop after they called and told me that it was in. I brought it home and put it together. Its a nice looking rod however the Ferrell don't fit like they should. I'm thinking of taking it back and have them replace it with a rod they carry in the store. What do y'all think? 


It's like this on all the sections for this 4 price rod. The top section has over an inch of gap. I'm not trying to send it back in and waiting another month to get my rod back.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Sorry my bad! It was late and I was trying to read it from my ph.
> 
> So the Hydros Mid Flex might just be a tad faster than the Mangrove, but the Mangrove will have more lifting strength. Funny thing tho, both rods should throw very similar to each other and one will make a great 2nd rod or backup to the other, depending on which one you like better for a particular fishing situation.
> 
> ...


The Hydros are indeed made with the Helios blanks. I have a Hydros 12 wt that I mated with a Tibor Gulfstream. The reel just does not fit tight in the reel seat and has about 1/4 inch wiggle room. Not good.
Did a live chat with an Orvis rep. He basically stated that Orvis cannot test every reel manufacturer's models with their rods. I asked why no caveat statement in their rod advertisements. He didnt know or offer an attempt at finding out, just an apology that I was saddled with a rod and reel that do not match.
I asked for and received contact info to speak with a customer service supervisor. He listened to my plight and offered not one but two possible solutions which I considered.
I will send the Hydros back to Orvis for a full gift card refund. Then I am to take the Tibor to the Orvis shop at Ocean Reef in Key Largo to make sure the reel fits a new Helios 2 12wt. I will pay the supplement for the upgrade.
Good service,methinks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

kenb said:


> The Hydros are indeed made with the Helios blanks. I have a Hydros 12 wt that I mated with a Tibor Gulfstream. The reel just does not fit tight in the reel seat and has about 1/4 inch wiggle room. Not good.
> Did a live chat with an Orvis rep. He basically stated that Orvis cannot test every reel manufacturer's models with their rods. I asked why no caveat statement in their rod advertisements. He didnt know or offer an attempt at finding out, just an apology that I was saddled with a rod and reel that do not match.
> I asked for and received contact info to speak with a customer service supervisor. He listened to my plight and offered not one but two possible solutions which I considered.
> I will send the Hydros back to Orvis for a full gift card refund. Then I am to take the Tibor to the Orvis shop at Ocean Reef in Key Largo to make sure the reel fits a new Helios 2 12wt. I will pay the supplement for the upgrade.
> Good service,methinks.


Yea either option is good. Tho they are bias towards their reels, Tibors are one of the top reel mfg's out there and that should have been a no brainer for them!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

THTSARUMR said:


> So I picked up the new Hydros rod from the shop after they called and told me that it was in. I brought it home and put it together. Its a nice looking rod however the Ferrell don't fit like they should. I'm thinking of taking it back and have them replace it with a rod they carry in the store. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> It's like this on all the sections for this 4 price rod. The top section has over an inch of gap. I'm not trying to send it back in and waiting another month to get my rod back.


I personally hadn't had that rod in my hands, but there are several rods out there with ferrals that fit like that. I would try taking it to your local Orvis dealer and show him the rod, ask them if it's normal for that paticular model. And if not, could they send it back and get a replacement for it! If not them, ask if they think Orvis will replace it in their warranty dept. If he doesn't know, I would just call Orvis warranty dept and ask them about that.


----------

